# CHENGDU | Yongli Star City | 260m | 52 fl | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-18 by 逆光


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^
these stick out parts will receive a curved cladding


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

The top is very nice


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-01 by srainove


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it looks like a piece of bamboo


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-23 by srainove


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-27 by 后天快下雨吧


----------

